# The Satisfying Meal Thread



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's surprising how good a meal you can make on sheet pans in the oven. A butterflied game hen, two ears of corn (husks on) and a dozen spears of asparagus can all go into the oven a 350-400ºF with your seasonings of choice (I have become addicted to wild fennel pollen) for about 30 minutes. A meal for two with almost no work. Do I need to publish the recipe for blueberry pie?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Oldsarge said:


> It's surprising how good a meal you can make on sheet pans in the oven. A butterflied game hen, two ears of corn (husks on) and a dozen spears of asparagus can all go into the oven a 350-400ºF with your seasonings of choice (I have become addicted to wild fennel pollen) for about 30 minutes. A meal for two with almost no work. Do I need to publish the recipe for blueberry pie?


If you share the pie recipe and it's different from the one SWMBO uses, I'll certainly implore her to whip one up and we will give it a taste, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> If you share the pie recipe and it's different from the one SWMBO uses, I'll certainly implore her to whip one up and we will give it a taste, for sure!


It's this one, here. Very easy and quite good. However, I would not cook the pie crust beyond barely tan. 'Brown' is too done.


----------

